# Left & Right Heart Cath



## arleneg527 (Aug 29, 2008)

Can someone please help? I am new to cardiology billing. How do you code a Left Heart Cath and a right heart cath.

Left Heart Cath - Femoral Artery
Coronary Angiogram
Left ventricular angiogram
Righ heart cath using Swan -Ganz


I have 93510-26, 93543,93545,93555-26,93556-26,93503.

Is this correct?

Thank you.


----------



## scorrado (Aug 29, 2008)

93510/26 is for left heart cath. Try 93526/26.


----------



## arleneg527 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you Susie


----------

